# Doing my first Duathlon and need a good bike - help



## RabbitFood (26 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

Ok so here goes, I have been browsing for teh past month now and have just entered a duathlon that is in September 10k 20k bike ride 7k run.

Anyway what good beginners bike can you guys recomend on a budget?

I intend to get out 2 or 3 times a week getting used to riding a raod race bike and getting my fitness levels up.

I am 29 5,8 tall and 12 stone and intend on losing at least 1/2 stone in preperation for the duatlon.

Any advice on the best ways to train on bike and get the most out of this would be most appricated, I thik I might join a bike club to.

Thank
Rabbit


----------



## wyno70 (26 Jan 2009)

I guess it depends on what 'on a budget means'???

My advice would be buy the best bike you can afford. If you let people know what your budget is, I'm sure you'll get plenty of recommendations.

Also what are your intentions beyond the duathlon. Are you going to be concentrating on Duo/ Triathlon, or going more into road racing and time trialling??

If you are going into Tri, then be aware that yes the bike is the biggest cost but your also going to need to finance wetsuit/ trisuit/ trainers/ helmet etc etc etc.


----------



## RabbitFood (26 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that and I would have anything up to £300 so either a bike for that ammount or a frame for slighty cheaper then ad on better wheels ect like I have been reading.

Once I compleate this I dont think that I will be going into triathlon my swimming is appaling, so either more duathlons or just bike road racing, im not to road racing myself but not new to the sport, if that makes sence.

I am happy to buy new or 2nd hand and work on the bike myself because I am more than happy to read up and learn about how the bike will work and this is something that I am looking forward to doing so reseaarch and hard work is not a problem

Thanks


----------



## Will1985 (26 Jan 2009)

Any road bike will do, but get some clip-on tribars as they'll save you the most amount of time.

I would also budget for a couple of pairs of decent trainers if you don't already have them.


----------



## theboytaylor (26 Jan 2009)

Take a look on eBay and you should be able to pick up an OK bike for that amount - you'll definitely get more bang for your buck than getting a £250 / £300 new bike, in my experience, and hopefully you'll have a bike you can work on and improve as necessary.

With Duathlon training, later in your training you really do need to try some "Brick" sessions - which is trying both disciplines back to back. Although the majority of the muscles you use are the same for running and cycling, they are used in slightly different ways and they need to get used to the shock of transition.

I did the Richmond Park Duathlon last year and did some very half hearted Brick sessions which mainly consisted of cycling home and then hopping off and jogging twice round the park. Halfway round the first cycling lap (after a 9k run) I had such cramp in my calfs (calves?) that I had to get off the bike. 

And don't try to do too much too early in your training - being tired all the time can be disastrous for your motivation. Good luck!

Just remembered, Smartfitness often do quite good deals on trainers, if you need them. Look after your feet - I also did a Marathon and the money I spent on my trainers was possibly the best £80 I could have spent.


----------



## theloafer (26 Jan 2009)

this any good for you rabbit










less than 100 miles ridden.. 52 cm frame triple chainset cant get used to it prefer my other cycle which is made to measure and hand bulit... 300 quid ono ...am in the northeast could poss deliver with in reason


----------



## wlc1 (26 Jan 2009)

brick work

brick work

Brick work

oh and don't forget.... brick work

Do 70% of the race day distance in training and you'll walk it.

Out of interest which event is it you have signed up for ?


----------



## RabbitFood (27 Jan 2009)

Wow thanks guys ok well ill do my ebst to answer all your questions and help in one go.

Have to be honest but I have not got the momey right now im saving, yes I am that skint at the moment and saving each month to get my bike and I dont want you to wait for me sorry.

The clip on tri bars look like a great idea and addition so ill invest in thos.

In terms of training its looking pretty ok at the moment, i have been going to the gym 5 times a week for the past 6 months and also I do lots of football but I am now of course concentrating on running and cycling with a few circuit session included - but i know that I have to get out on the road loads more too.

Brick sessions, I did my first one yesterday and after a 12k bike ride could only manage 3k run and was very weired but as I have 6 months to get ready and in shape I can get myself used to the transistion.

Thanks once again I am sure that ill be back with more questions, how addictive is this site lol

Rabbit


----------



## RabbitFood (27 Jan 2009)

sorry I forgot to say I am doing the London Duathlon at Richmond park

Thanks


----------

